# Which of these two boards is better for beginner?



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi there, I've been thinking hard about buying my own board this year. I haven't had much experience so I hope to get some inputs the snowboard. I really wanted the Ride Solace 09 (146) because it looks awesome and people always give goods reviews for Ride. But I'm also looking at the Salomon Lark 09 because of its equalizer cut... Which one of them is better for beginning/intermediate learner with plenty room to improve?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Honestly, both boards r going to be good. I have read reviews on both of them. An they both seem really solid. 
R u buying them online.. or at a local shop?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry dude but i wouldnt start with either.. at first it wont really matter cuz youll just be stoked that you got your own board but after about 1 season or less youll need to upgrade just do too the lack of tech and flex and pop etc.. Even though your a beginner you want to buy a board that you can deal with for 2 3 seasons that will keep up with your progression, and to be honest "beginner boards" are low tech overpriced money makeing machines that use that phrase "beginner board" to get first time board buyers to think that if they buy that board it will make it easier to learn to ride.. The most economical board (in my opinion) for a "beginner" is something like a burton BULLET OR BURTON BLUNT,


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Worst Burton shill ever!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BurtonXsnow said:


> The most economical board (in my opinion) for a "beginner" is something like a burton BULLET OR BURTON BLUNT,


I kinda agree.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

i am guessing by "beginner" you are meaning just riding the mountain etc? If you want to just ride around and have fun some of the boards i would recommend are the k2 Format, ride control, or the rome solution just to name a few.


----------

